# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  cứu - dt nokia lumia 1520

## totinhte

cứu với. mình mới mua dt lumia 1520, cảm thấy hao pin rất nhanh
mình tải ứng dụng bác sĩ pin vê chạy thì thấy thế này
nếu chỉ chạy 1 loại trong các ứng dụng dưới thì thời gian quá ít vậy
xem phim hoặc chơi game đc có 2h 30
thời lượng gọi cũng thế, duyệt web hay sem phim bằng wifi cũng sụt pin rất nhanh
thảo nào khi chơi game khoảng 40-50 phút tiếng đã mất 53% pin
mình tưởng 1520 pin khủng lắm mà
hay là pin dt của mình có vấn đề rồi (mới mua đc 5 ngày)

----------

